# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  Thư giãn: Rửa mắt bằng Ảnh Kịch Độc (18+++)

## vietnamcnc

Có mấy bác cứ yêu cầu ảnh kịch độc, xem xong là tím bầm mắt...

Mình định pót mấy lần nhưng sợ làm hỏng topic ảnh đẹp của các bác khác...

Vậy nên mở top này cho vào đây vậy.

Mở màn:

Cái này của bác nông dân:

----------

Gamo, hoangmanh, Khoa C3, Nam CNC, writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

muốn gì được đó, em mới bò lồm cồm dậy reply cho sếp đây, quá kịch độc , toàn thân đỏ au, máu dồn tận não, rụng hết lông.... quá dữ.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## solero

Quá dữ. Hàng của bác Giang hay bác Nam vậy?

----------

Gamo, vietnamcnc

----------


## anhcos

Hàng be bé này là của bác nào đây:


Mấy món này hình như người ta làm khuôn chứ không phải tự nhiên nữa rồi. Mấy bác xem thêm cho thư giãn tí...

----------

Gamo, vietnamcnc

----------


## CKD

Độc hay không độc là do người xem các bác ạ...
Nhưng có vẽ.. mắt em có vấn đề roài, em phải trả lời nhanh còn nhảy chổ khác thoai hehe.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## jimmyli

em chưa đủ 18++ mấy anh ơi, mà lỡ vào giờ lỡ vào giờ biết mần sao đây  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## writewin

cái của anh Gian ước chừng fi 30 đến 35, to thì có to đó nhưng hơi ngắn, ^^đạt chiều này nhưng thiếu chiều kia, còn cái của anh cos thì chắc cở ngón tay, lây lâu lấy ra ngắm giải trí thì dc ^^. ha ha

----------

Gamo, vietnamcnc

----------


## biết tuốt

bác làm em mất công đăng nhập ,em tưởng định cạnh tranh với cả ..hhehe

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> ....
> 
> Mấy món này hình như người ta làm khuôn chứ không phải tự nhiên nữa rồi. Mấy bác xem thêm cho thư giãn tí...





> Độc hay không độc là do người xem các bác ạ...
> Nhưng có vẽ.. mắt em có vấn đề roài, em phải trả lời nhanh còn nhảy chổ khác thoai hehe.





> bác làm em mất công đăng nhập ,em tưởng định cạnh tranh với cả ..hhehe


*Kịch độc tập 2: Lần này thì không bầm mắt mà nhìn nhiều thì có thể bị hoang tưởng!*

@Anhcos: hoàn toàn phát triển tự nhiên đấy (vốn tự có) không có sự can thiệp nhân tạo.

@CKD: vẫn biết thế nhưng... lần này thì chắc phải nhiễm độc toàn phần thôi!

@Biết Tuốt: lành mạnh vẫn cạnh tranh không thua kém nhé!


Bác nào thích ăn hào mù tạc thì đừng chảy nước dãi... chập mạch bàn phím, nổ PC, cháy nhà đấy!


Cái này của cô gái bán ốc đêm:

----------

anhcos, Gamo, Nam CNC, solero

----------


## CKD

Phải xơi ngay con hào này bác ạ.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## Nam CNC

con hào này nó ướt quá, đúng ngày là phải xơi liền mới có kết quả.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## solero

Chắc chắc là bác phải làm gì nó thì nó mới ướt thế kia chứ? Bình thường nó khô rong mà.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## CKD

Chắc là anh vietnamcnc đã làm gì con hào rồi mới chộp ảnh đây  :Big Grin: .
Anh vietnamcnc vào xác nhận xem nào  :Smile:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Chắc là anh vietnamcnc đã làm gì con hào rồi mới chộp ảnh đây .
> Anh vietnamcnc vào xác nhận xem nào



Cái này cứ hỏi em gái bán ốc là biết!

----------


## bigcom

hư cấu quá

----------


## Gamo

Anh Giang liếm hay sao mà nó ướt thế?

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

HUhu, cháu chưa đủ 18++ nhưng nhìn cái tiêu đề ấy quá nên nỡ nhảy vào xem rồi, giờ cháu phải làm sao đây hả các bác  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## Totdo

AĐù ............................................. ađù...

----------


## dangkhoi

người ta 18+ còn bác 18+++ vậy là 15 tuổi đủ rồi ko sao đâu. người lớn nghỉ bậy còn cháu nghỉ đúng là dc rồi

----------


## vopminh

Càng hút, cái đó càng ngắn nhé.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## anhcos

Ảnh nghệ thụt giải trí nhé các bác:
https://tuoitre.vn/xem-bo-anh-khoa-t...0142157852.htm

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hix... bộ này ko bằng bộ Tuyệt tình cốc

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đi bãi thấy cái dĩa , không biết dùng để đựng món gì.
Có vẽ hình samurai rất đẹp.
Sợ bị bâm nick thôi xóa hình.
Đưa trái dâu lên 


Xóa không được luôn rồi

----------


## Gamo

> Đi bãi thấy cái dĩa , không biết dùng để đựng món gì.
> Có vẽ hình samurai rất đẹp.
> Sợ bị bâm nick thôi xóa hình.
> Đưa trái dâu lên 
> 
> 
> Xóa không được luôn rồi


Tao méc Ếch

----------


## CKD

Úp cái ảnh sếch xy lây đề để đổi gió
Mấy cụ đừng méc ếch tội em.

----------

